# Privacy



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Is anyone else running TOR, Orbot and/or a VPN on their S3?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

How about any device? I'm guessing you do


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Any device information would be welcome. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Disclaimer: vague questions get vague answers that may not be what you want or answer obvious things.

If you're inquiring on how to host a server of some sort, most wireless networks aren't going to let you use a mobile device as a server because you're behind NAT for most.

If you're asking if you can use someone else's VPN on the forum, no one is going to willingly allow some stranger's internet traffic on their VPN for a number of reasons (sucking up bandwidth, liability, etc).

Now if you mean using a VPN client to connect to a VPN server you already have access to, then that's pretty simple and there's plenty of guides out there.

Should also note the assumption of anonymity with most methods is fleeting at best, especially if you're providing billing info with your name/location attached. Even so, you can still be tracked by your habits, cookies, user-agent string, gray area tracking methods (like "perma-cookies" via fake 1px image files, locally stored data for sites, plugins such as flash, url referrers that mention the previous site you clicked on) and any site you connect to that is not using SSL, you're showing unencrypted data at the endpoint (out of the VPN or whatever). Now if you're just concerned with privacy when you connect to a public wifi hotspot or keeping your phone carrier from seeing your traffic (or other unsecured connection you don't control) so someone else can't snoop on your data, then the previous statements are not a big deal.


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

TY Mr Yarley. My more specific questions are about data speeds and how much they slow down when using the above. Are a VPN (and) Tor required or just one or the other sufficient? Nothing is 100%. But is the best we have at the moment? Thanks for your response. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Latency all depends on how close the connection is to you. More tunnels also means slower connection.


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

That's understood Since I can choose a location, Boston, Chicago and LA These programs can cut the DL times by 80-90‰.ping is always between.. 29-58 ms's. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

